# Decked storage with tailgate pad?



## MarvinK (Apr 9, 2004)

Anyone have experience with a Decked storage system and hauling bikes in a truck? I can bolt my Kuat Dirtbags into the Decked, but I also sometimes haul bikes using a Dakine tailgate pad. Anyone know if the raised Decked system would make the tailgate pad useless and put the rear wheel too high up to be stable?

Any other suggestions when hauling bikes on a truck with the storage drawers? Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## advancedrescue (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't know a whole lot about the bike pad beside my quick google search of it, but I do about decked. I have the decked system and love it! I'll never own another truck without decked storage.

I took a picture showing the clearance at the tailgate. My truck is a 2015 silverado, but I believe the decked systems all will probably leave a gap like mine for whichever truck you have. Mine measured 5 inch clearance.

On my truck I also have a bakflip cover that mostly stays open. I have a thru axle fork carrier mounted towards the cab.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Uhhh...


----------

